# First of the RAAF's Super Hornets arrive



## Wildcat (Mar 26, 2010)

Today saw the arrival of the first Super Hornets which will replace our F111's.



> Super Hornets are here
> 26 March 2010
> 
> Air Force today welcomed home the first five of 24 Boeing F/A-18F Super Hornet fighter jets.
> ...



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHASROza6-g_


----------



## Airframes (Mar 26, 2010)

Nice one. At least your Air Force can afford some aircraft Andy !


----------



## rochie (Mar 26, 2010)

Too right Terry, i think Airfix are running the RAF these days !


----------

